# VWvortex Open House May 14th - Come see new Passat, Golf R and new Beetle



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to personally invite anyone in the Chicago area to our office for an open house on Saturday, May 14th from 12 noon to 4pm. Thanks to our friends at VW, we will have a number of very special things on hand. First we will have the all-new Passat on display for those that want to see it up close. This car won't be on the market till September, but we'll have one here to look at. We were also lucky enough to snag the only Golf R in the country (4-door) so our readers could get a chance to see it. Lastly we are very lucky to also have a new Beetle that will be on display as well. The new Beetle has only been shown at the New York Auto Show so far, so this is a very unique opportunity. Volkswagen will have a video crew on hand and we expect a special guest to be here as well, so it should be a fun day.

Come hang out, bring your car, chat with other enthusiasts, have a drink on us and get to see three new Volkswagen models that aren't going to be in showrooms for quite a while.

Just our way of saying thanks! 

- jamie


When: Saturday, May 14th 2011. 12-4pm
Where: Vortex Media Group - 945 Parkview Blvd., Lombard, IL 60148


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

Wow! That's an awesome opportunity for anyone in the Chicago area. Too bad I am all the way in VA. Maybe I should go and camp outside of Herndon headquarters for a look, seeing as I am 15 minutes away from it. 

Hope people can check it out and get some more feedback.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll be there and I'll try to remember my camera!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

Please take lots of pics from the Beetle !!!

ic:ic:ic:opcorn:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Damn, I'm nowhere near there so can we please get tons and tons of photos of the Beetle?:beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Golf R and Passat arrive on Thursday. Beetle is here now.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Golf R and Passat arrive on Thursday. Beetle is here now.


Do you have the keys ?

Could you please take a video camera and take it for a drive 

I would do it for you. :wave:


----------



## tesg (Mar 23, 2008)

Tempting. I just might make the drive.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Jamie,

Tom Skilling is forcasting rain for Saturday - will you guys have any EZ-UPs or similar set up just-in-case?

Camera battery is charged up and ready to go.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

:thumbup: A huge "Thank you" and "Congratulations" to Jamie and the whole Vortex Media Group crew! The event was a success and made for a really fun afternoon.

ic: Here are my pics:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

For the benefit of those who weren't there, I should mention that the Beetle at the event is modified with a Forge intake and it's lowered 2 inches with H&R coil-over suspension. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

I love it. I'm actually thinking I might get black. Thank you so much for the extra pics. 

This looks like the standard black to me ? Or is it the metallic ?

I think I am leaning towards the Uni black. (unless there is a really cool blue I can't resist.)


----------



## smoove7410 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pics!:beer:


----------



## J.P. 8V (Feb 24, 2011)

I like it as well cant wait to go and get one, my 2.slo is just too slow


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

Nice pics. Thanks! 

For the uninitiated (like me) what difference in driving does lowering the car make? Is it primarily for the aesthetic value of having wheels better fit in the wells?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Woooooah look at that black booty. woooooah black booty.:heart::thumbup:


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

when will these be available for sale?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

mrbatavus said:


> when will these be available for sale?


This Fall.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW, that is a nice Beetle. Damn, I can't believe I didn't see this post for the open house in time. :banghead:  I would have loved to come out there and see the cars in person and hang out with fellow enthusiasts. I am in Indianapolis and if you ever have another Open House please let me know and I will be there. :thumbup:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

IndyTTom said:


> WOW, that is a nice Beetle. Damn, I can't believe I didn't see this post for the open house in time. :banghead:  I would have loved to come out there and see the cars in person and hang out with fellow enthusiasts. I am in Indianapolis and if you ever have another Open House please let me know and I will be there. :thumbup:


Come out to Midwest Treffen 15 this summer! :thumbup: Here's the info >> *www.midwesttreffen.com*


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

COOL! I will be there! Thanks Jimmy! :thumbup:


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wha wha wha wha what would you do?*

So I'm in love with this Beetle. I [maybe] can't wait until September to get it! Another car I have always admired, and yes in an entirely different class of vehicle, is the Infiniti G37 Sport Coupe 6 speed manual. Now, I recently came across one of these used, a 2008, with under 20k miles, for just shy of $28k. I test drove it, and it's in great condition! Very nice car, and a great deal! But I would feel I were betraying my love for VW if I bought it. If the Beetle were available today, and near (hopefully under!) $28k for a decked out Autobahn-esque 2.0T, I would have a tough choice deciding between that and this G37.

So, for anyone else who admires the G37 (if you don't then your answer is obvious), what would you do? Any way to make a logical decision here? I'm stuck.

I think my leaning is that I would get the Beetle given the option today, and because of that I'm pretty sure I will wait for it. But this thing sure has got my mind wandering... 


(Come on VW, give me some more details to chew on, like options and prices!)


----------



## Beetle Hunter (May 4, 2011)

greenmonkey said:


> *Wha wha wha wha what would you do?*
> 
> So I'm in love with this Beetle. I [maybe] can't wait until September to get it! Another car I have always admired, and yes in an entirely different class of vehicle, is the Infiniti G37 Sport Coupe 6 speed manual. Now, I recently came across one of these used, a 2008, with under 20k miles, for just shy of $28k. I test drove it, and it's in great condition! Very nice car, and a great deal! But I would feel I were betraying my love for VW if I bought it. If the Beetle were available today, and near (hopefully under!) $28k for a decked out Autobahn-esque 2.0T, I would have a tough choice deciding between that and this G37.
> 
> ...


I think I read on the board that they are going to price the Beetle below the GTI, and right now I am seeing fully optioned GTIs going for 28K, so an autobahn_esque_ Beetle might be a few hundred lower than what you're thinking. 

I like the G37 myself but I have an old love affair with VW and the G37 wouldn't satisfy that side. Of course it would probably do a good job on all other fronts. 

I need a car right now and I'm just dragging my feet till the Beetle comes out. I turned down a very nice deal on a GTI from my dealer just a week ago (yeah, I know, I'm a little crazy).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that Carbon Fiber intake I see factory????


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Very unlikely! That Beetle featured here does have some premium aftermarket upgrades and there is no way it will come like that from the factory. I wish it would.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Beetle Hunter said:


> I like the G37 myself but I have an old love affair with VW and the G37 wouldn't satisfy that side. Of course it would probably do a good job on all other fronts.
> 
> I need a car right now and I'm just dragging my feet till the Beetle comes out. I turned down a very nice deal on a GTI from my dealer just a week ago (yeah, I know, I'm a little crazy).


WOW, Infinity G37 vs VW Beetle. Those are two entirely different type of cars. The G37 is a fine vehicle with great features but isn't anything that stands out in a crowd. Since I have purchased my Used Yellow '00 Beetle people have rolled down their windows at stop lights and commented on the car, girls at gas stations say "Hi" and tell me how nice the car is. People honk at me and turn around to look at the car. This old Beetle is nothing special and I am getting more attention with this thing then I ever got with my Fully decked and Modified Audi TT. Even after all this time people really like the New Beetle. It is an icon that is timeless compared to other cars like 
Camry's and Honda's or even Lexus and Infinity. Those cars come and go but the Beetle will live forever. :thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Is that Carbon Fiber intake I see factory????


If you read the announcement regarding the event, VMG added the intake and lowering kit to the car. It's not stock.


----------

